# Oblivious



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I took this image from inside my car (a reoccurring event that I am very found off).
The day was (once again) cold and wet, and as usual, I found the city rush and noises overwhelming (I should move to the country side).
I was in London's Bond Street (premier shopping grounds)and as the people around her went about their business, this girl looked oblivious to her surroundings. All of the sudden, the street appeared deserted on my viewfinder, and I just couldn't resist taking the image. Wdyt?
*Oblivious*








Please do not edit
Canon EOS 1DS MKIII, EF 70-200mm F/2.8 L IS @ 125mm, f/2.8, ISO 3200 1/50 sec, hand held


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

taking a pic from your car of strange women 
you can get locked up for doin that mate 

nice shot tho


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Locked up?... I don't think so... she is in a public place, so I am within my rights to take her picture.. I don't even need to ask her if I wanted to sell the image (so long as I don't use it to advertise any products).
Thank you for the kind comment though.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

You'd never get that much noise @ 3200 with a D3

Nice pic though. It's got a nice moody atmosphere about it!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hmm it might be the OCD in my but following the thought of; 

That's a cracking photo especially at this time time of year on that location

the thought of; 

Wow what the hell do you clean your car windows with in this weather to be able to take that quality of shot through them lol

Amazing chance shot well taken


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

errm... I added the noise in CS4.. gives it the film look 
Thank you for the comment glad you like it.
PS: D3?... don't you mean D3POS?..


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Hmm it might be the OCD in my but following the thought of
> 
> That's a cracking photo especially at this time time of year on that location
> 
> ...


Have you tried turning the screen wipers on? :lol:
Thank you for the comment, I am glad you like the image.. and it was not chanced.. I had my eye in the viewfinder for a while and waited for the right moment to press the shutter release.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Love it. Was she dropping the umbrella or does it just look that way? If she was it is an amazing capture!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Fantastic shot. Could be right out of a magazine.
Top class.
And she very pretty too.

:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

thats a very nice photo mate :thumb:

i will watch for any more,as i am new to the photography scene and want to learn :speechles


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

IGADIZ said:


> Have you tried turning the screen wipers on? :lol:
> Thank you for the comment, I am glad you like the image.. and it was not chanced.. I had my eye in the viewfinder for a while and waited for the right moment to press the shutter release.


I was refering the lack of other traffic (human and vehicular) on Bond street 5 weeks from Christmas

Was never a comment on ability


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Love it. Was she dropping the umbrella or does it just look that way? If she was it is an amazing capture!


The umbrella was held by one of those transparent straps, so it just looks like is falling, which adds to the oblivious feel of the image.
Thank you for the comment is nice to have your work praised and liked. It makes it all work while.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I am very envious

1. I'm in Bond Street nearly every day (office round corner in Savile Row) I have never seen and empty street during shopping hours:doublesho

2. your £5K+ worth of kit:thumb:

Don't know when you took that pic, they turned the Christmas lights on In Bond Street last Friday, it looks real pretty.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I was refering the lack of other traffic (human and vehicular) on Bond street 5 weeks from Christmas
> 
> Was never a comment on ability


I did not think your comment questioned my ability .. . I wanted to you to know that Bond street was not empty... I waited for the clear shot, to get my intended mood. The luck element in the shot is that she just stood there, waiting for her boyfriend to appear... never noticed me, that gave me the chance to compose and wait for the clearing, which lucky arrived. That's why I could not resist taking the shot. So yes, in that respect it was chanced...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Good shot I do wonder what she's looking at, for me the eye is distracted by the over exposed rectangle on the right side.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Good shot I do wonder what she's looking at, for me the eye is distracted by the over exposed rectangle on the right side.


Yes, but the shot was taken in near darkness. To get the exposure right for the main subject I had to trade detail in the windows opposite. Still, that gives the perfect space for text


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Good shot I do wonder what she's looking at..


some cool dude in a S500 parked up the road:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

IGADIZ said:


> Yes, but the shot was taken in near darkness. To get the exposure right for the main subject I had to trade detail in the windows opposite. Still, that gives the perfect space for text


It certaintly does lol!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> Yes, but the shot was taken in near darkness. To get the exposure right for the main subject I had to trade detail in the windows opposite. Still, that gives the perfect space for text


Any text is going to ruin the shot, unless of course the text has the same dof and hence virtually unreadable.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

IGADIZ said:


> Have you tried turning the screen wipers on? :lol:
> Thank you for the comment, I am glad you like the image.. and it was not chanced.. I had my eye in the viewfinder for a while and waited for the right moment to press the shutter release.


Nice Shot IG 

Capture the moment :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## steveG2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well nice photo, and good for you for knowing the law about public photography ! It's just a shame that the police don't seem to know.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I am a member of the Royal Photography society, and also belong to the Bureau of freelance photographers.
I carry with me a little paper stating the law regarding my rights when it comes to photography in public places. I had to "gently" refresh many a policeman's memory of their duty to protect those rights, and the consequences of failing to do so.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

am I right in thinking there are some laws concening the use of a tripod in public places?


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Yes, the use of a tripod can be a public walkway obstruction ... but the law is not restricted to tripods ... it can Be any kind of obstruction.


----------

